
Ask HN: Gamedev/3d gfx programming language - dkrikun
So there modern programming languages for math, statistics, distributed programming, hpc and system programming. Still ain&#x27;t a single language aimed at low-level gamedev (3d graphics etc).<p>What do you think such a language could even look like? Any ideas?
======
DarkKomunalec
"Still ain't a single language aimed at low-level gamedev"

Sure there are - C, C++, Rust, OpenGL, Vulkan,..

They're made to be able to handle all the things that games need - what do you
think they lack?

~~~
dkrikun
OpenGL/Vulkan are not programmingd languages (though they can be accessed from
C, C++, Rust etc.)

C is great but, in my opinion, is not productive enough.

Rust is strongly geared towards safety, which is great in general, but is
surely not a 1st priority in gamedev (you often have a perfectly "safe", as in
memory-safe and thread-safe code which fails to render 3d graphics correctly).

This leaves us with C++, which is indeed performant, arguably productive and
has a benefit that there is a vast amount of libraries that are already
written in it.

However, C++ is horribly complicated general-purpose language with quite a
legacy bag.

What I'm saying is that one could imagine (and design) a language aimed at
gamedev which will be simpler, nonetheless performant and have productivity
features specific for gamedev/gfx.

